# Interesting Loop H-bar alternatives - $ cheaper, riser bar with a front loop



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Ok, for those of us in this forum a handlebar is more than just used for steering our bikes on the trails but also a mounting point for a sleeping bag, pad and bivy sack. But strapping all of this down on top of brake/shifters and associated cables can cause fitment issues. I use a Revelate Sweet roll on regular riser bars and it's tight. I always toyed with getting a Jones Loop bar to get that mounting point out and away from my bike controls but not willing to go all in on the alt bar shape. Plus I'm frugal.

Enter the On-One Mickey bar, On-One Mickey handlebar. It's basically a traditional riser bar with a extra loop on the front perfect for mounting a bag with gear that kicks it out in front of your controls and cables. And it's relatively cheap. There's also a Jones Loop bar clone as well but this one has piqued my interest and with the low price I think I'll give it a try when it's available in March.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

I've got a loop, and it's fine for non-tech riding IMO, but not for more than that. This looks like a viable option.


----------



## Johnny Chicken Bones (Jul 13, 2005)

Good find. Thanks. 
I'm all about bars w/ more sweep. Really like the ole battered Surly Open Bar and wish the 2 Molokos in my line up had some more rise. 

Please post when you know more about them. 

Thanks! 
-JCB


----------

